# How are the pheasant broods holding up with all the rain?



## bucksnort (Jul 4, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I travel about 120 miles a day on country roads (route). I am seeing quite a few young birds out there. (Suprizingly)I still think the Pheasant hunting will be fine around here.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Curty,

I'm sure it will be fine, just for the fact that so many birds made it through the winter, but my farmers are telling me that 60-75% of the broods in Lamore, Dickey and Sarget Co's were destroyed...The birds will definatly be down from the last couple! Hope all is well in Lidgerwood!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

nothing more than anecdotal observation: saw many hens and chicks from Verona to LaMoure and up into southern Barnes Co. one farmer that i talked to said while cutting hay the chicks/hens looked promising.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Rick I am sure there was some damage done to the broods like you said. It could have been a lot worse. Luckily the winter was kind to them. We will have to see what the fall brings.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Went for a country cruise last evening and saw many hens with broods of chicks. Looks like it will be a good season after all. CRP and PLOTS lands are thick with cover.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I was in MN (Western) last wknd. and did see a few on the roads... I even had to come to a complete stop to let them cross. The car behind me was honking his horn and getting ****** - Piss on him!

I have been seeing a few around Bismarck too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I have been seeing a few around Bismarck too.


I wonder how many died with the hail storm tonight?


----------



## scottintn (Jul 12, 2004)

A buddy and myself hunted the 2nd week of the 2004 pheasant season in ND. This was our first trip to ND. It was great. I couldn't beleive how good the hunting was...Not to say that we didn't have to hunt hard to get our limits. I was just wondering wheather the ND biologists considered the 2004 season pheasant population as low, avg or above avg. We are planning a 2006 hunt and was just curious if we just happened upon an exceptional seson.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Scott, that was a good season, better than most. Yesterday I saw chicks almost adult size and another brood about 10 days old.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cripes, I think I saw a brood of four birds up on the gravel by lake Ashtabula yesterday!!!

I've heard good reports south of town from farmers and truckdrivers, and I have seen a good number of mature roodies west of Kathryn, ND a few miles as well as one group of youngsters.


----------

